# Recommended PC games?



## Desbo (Aug 28, 2009)

I've just ordered a spanking new PC, beefy as hell too (Intel i7 920, nvidia 240 1gb and 8gb DDR3 RAM)... so could anyone recommend any decent PC games?  I like shooters, driving games and footy mostly, but any suggestions are welcome!


----------



## Final (Aug 29, 2009)

https://signup.worldofwarcraft.com/trial/index.html


----------



## AverageJoe (Aug 29, 2009)

Halo 1 and 2
Command and Conquer


----------



## kained&able (Aug 29, 2009)

shooters: you should get crysis and the sequal and fallout 3.
footy: you need football manager in your life, fifa is good as well, probabley worth wiaitng ttill novemeber for the new ones though.

no idea what decent driving games are about.


gamespot.com will tell you everything though.


dave


----------



## treelover (Aug 29, 2009)

Medieval Total war 2 or empire at war, unreal tournament 3, stalker clear sky, Bioshock, COD5m World at war, but with your new uber machine, i would also get Crysis, Fall out 3, and some of the new next gen games: Batman Arkham Asylum, Left for dead 2, all not yet out though.


----------



## Cloud (Aug 31, 2009)

Counter Strike, Battlefield Vietnam, COD 4

Dont waste your money on excess PC hardware, Bill Gates and co don't like the platform, it shows up their shitty operating systems and stops you buying an Xbox and MS points.


----------



## Pingu (Aug 31, 2009)

cod 4 (but not cod 5) Counterstrike source and the battlefirled series are all good shooters with good online gaming to be had after the sole stuff has been done


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 2, 2009)

Desbo said:


> I've just ordered a spanking new PC, beefy as hell too (Intel i7 920, nvidia 240 1gb and *8gb DDR3 RAM*)...



What is the point in having that much RAM or is it in anticipation of Windows 7 being released?


----------



## The Groke (Sep 2, 2009)

Citizen66 said:


> What is the point in having that much RAM or is it in anticipation of Windows 7 being released?



As long as you have a 64 bit version of XP, Vista or Windows 7 machine, it will be able to use that amount of RAM.

That said, I have 8Gb in mine and I don't think I have ever used even half of that....


----------



## barney_pig (Sep 2, 2009)

take care wtih your purchases, most of my collection has been made useless by Vista, and I see nothing to suggest that Windows 7 will be any better


----------



## Pingu (Sep 2, 2009)

barney_pig said:


> take care wtih your purchases, most of my collection has been made useless by Vista, and I see nothing to suggest that Windows 7 will be any better



well if you will insist on playing donkey kong and pacman still...


not one of my games wont work under vista. Dungeon keeper 2 had to be run in compatibility mode but still worked.

if your games are more modern than say medieval times or at a push published during the peninsular wars) there should be no issues that cant be gotten arround


----------



## The Groke (Sep 2, 2009)

barney_pig said:


> take care wtih your purchases, most of my collection has been made useless by Vista, and I see nothing to suggest that Windows 7 will be any better




I haven't had many problems. Almost everything that runs Ok in XP or even 2K runs fine under Vista and Windows 7, though patches are occasionally required.


----------



## kabbes (Sep 2, 2009)

Orange Box!


----------



## barney_pig (Sep 2, 2009)

try runniing total war medieval 2, oh you can't. or cossacks, or blizkrieg 2 or dawn of war or age of mythology or stronghold or rome total war or american conquest etc etc


----------



## The Groke (Sep 2, 2009)

kabbes said:


> Orange Box!




Weird - I could have sworn I already made that recommendation. I was going to at any rate. I must have been distrac


----------



## rover07 (Sep 2, 2009)

Horace goes skiing


----------



## barney_pig (Sep 2, 2009)

check here
http://www.microsoft.com/windows/compatibility/Browse.aspx?type=Software&category=PC%20Gaming&subcategory=Action%20%26%20Adventure&compat=incompat


----------



## kabbes (Sep 2, 2009)

Horace goes skiing drove me mad when I was 7.  I could almost never get to the skiing bit and kept having to replay the shitty frogger-like bit that led up to it.  I just wanted him to go skiing, dammit!  It's called Horace Goes Skiing, not Horace Gets Run Over!


----------



## The Groke (Sep 2, 2009)

barney_pig said:


> try runniing total war medieval 2, oh you can't. or cossacks, or blizkrieg 2 or dawn of war or age of mythology or stronghold or rome total war or american conquest etc etc




Well I have played Medieval 2, Dawn of War and Rome TW under Vista and Windows 7 with no problems...



Perhaps you are behind on patches or your machine needs and oil change!


----------



## The Groke (Sep 2, 2009)

barney_pig said:


> check here
> http://www.microsoft.com/windows/co...ubcategory=Action & Adventure&compat=incompat




I have played a number of the games on that list on Vista just fine!

It may well be that they are not officially certified as "Games for Windows" hence their alleged incompatibility on that list, but a few patches or tweaks or running in XP Compatibility mode will sort out 99% of issues IME.


----------



## A Dashing Blade (Sep 2, 2009)

barney_pig said:


> try runniing total war medieval 2, oh you can't.  . . .



Yes you can  (Vista 64 & Win7 64)


----------



## revol68 (Sep 2, 2009)

barney_pig said:


> try runniing total war medieval 2, oh you can't. or cossacks, or blizkrieg 2 or dawn of war or age of mythology or stronghold or rome total war or american conquest etc etc



try learning how to work a computer.


----------



## Jackobi (Sep 2, 2009)

For driving/racing games, look at rFactor and GTR Evolution (rFactor being the best of the two).

Vanilla rFactor is ok, but adding community made mods and tracks turns it in to an immense game. Check our rfactorcentral and virtualr for downloads.

You can pick up the Logitech G25 for £100 now that the G27 has been released.


----------



## Desbo (Sep 2, 2009)

Citizen66 said:


> What is the point in having that much RAM or is it in anticipation of Windows 7 being released?



It's coming with Vista 64, plus I want to be able to play 1080p movies on it.  I was going to get 6gb, which was still plenty and would've allowed me loads of time before I'd have to upgrade, but 8gb was only and extra £30, so I thought I may as well get it all now, especially as it would have been 6 x 1gb so would have had to replace at least 2 of the sims.


----------



## Desbo (Sep 2, 2009)

Jackobi said:


> You can pick up the Logitech G25 for £100 now that the G27 has been released.



Where have you seen it for £100? Amazon is £135 and cheapest on eBay is £120.

Have you used it?  What's it like compared to a controller?


----------



## yield (Sep 3, 2009)

Desbo said:


> Where have you seen it for £100? Amazon is £135 and cheapest on eBay is £120.



Play were selling it for a £100 last weekend. 

I was tempted can't afford it though.


----------



## bhamgeezer (Sep 3, 2009)

World.....of......goo


----------



## Jackobi (Sep 3, 2009)

Desbo said:


> Where have you seen it for £100? Amazon is £135 and cheapest on eBay is £120.
> 
> Have you used it?  What's it like compared to a controller?



It was an offer at play.com, which after checking has just finished, sorry.

I used to race with a Logitech Wingman Rumblepad but now own a G25 which is far superior in terms of control and gameplay immersion. 

The only flaw, which is well documented, is lack of FFB at centre postion, it feels a bit slack. Otherwise it is a great wheel.

BTW; Novatech £124.99 with free 3-4 day delivery


----------



## Pingu (Sep 3, 2009)

barney_pig said:


> try runniing total war medieval 2, oh you can't. or cossacks, or blizkrieg 2 or dawn of war or age of mythology or stronghold or rome total war or american conquest etc etc



i run c&c, dow and cossacks nicely under vista


----------

